
Lay-offs and Hiring Freeze due to Covid-19 - namc
As most of you know the economic meltdown. This has resulted in numerous lay-offs across many organizations. While the companies irresponsibly fire people, the struggle doesn&#x27;t end there.<p>There are numerous companies out there (quite large by headcount and global presence) who have been pulling out of interview process. This is very disheartening for candidates as they have no control over the situation. 
Additionally there is no way to know when the hiring freeze will be lifted, and if you&#x27;re candidature would still be valid.<p>In a time like this - I would like to put together a list of resources for people who are looking for job in software engineering due to being laid off.<p>Please comment and share your experiences -<p>- If your company is hiring - is remote interviews an option? what about on-boarding after the offer is rolled out? is the option open to remote candidates?<p>- If you have been laid off&#x2F;fired
 - Do you know of firms who have gone on hiring freeze in the middle of process? How was this handled? Did the firm talk about next steps?
 - Do you know of firms who are open to hiring by conducting remote interviews? Have you been on-boarded remotely?<p>Please share your experiences, every little bit could help.<p>Stay indoor, stay safe.
======
lucasarruda
My company was expecting some money to come this year – like they always do
every year – to keep operating. Except this year money kept getting delayed
until it never came. They have literally fired all engineers so the company
can keep alive and operate until they find ways to get government or other
types of money/assistance.

Not like they did this on purpose, but it was related to this epidemy.

Very sad.

------
fyp
Are companies really laying people off this early? It's still unclear what the
exact economic impact on tech companies will be.

If they are stopping interviews, I bet it's just due to the social distancing
requirements. Once they figure out remote interviews it will restart again.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://alugy.com/news/layoffs-in-the-us-running-at-
almost-a-...](http://alugy.com/news/layoffs-in-the-us-running-at-almost-a-
million-a-day/) (Layoffs in the US running at almost a million a day)

------
facorreia
The company I work for is hiring in San Francisco, New York and Bengaluru.
We're doing remote interviews and are setting up for remote onboarding. If
interested, my email is in my profile.

